
Trump Administration Backs Down from Order to Unmask 'Rogue' Twitter Critic - CarolineW
http://gizmodo.com/trump-administration-backs-down-from-order-to-unmask-ro-1794119121
======
abraves10001
It makes me wonder what they were thinking when requesting the information
initially. Did they think Twitter would acquiesce? Was it just a distraction?
Baffling, really.

~~~
jack9
> Did they think Twitter would acquiesce?

I'm sure they didn't think it would result in a frenzy. I wouldn't have
either, given Twitter's behavior in the past. What's really disturbing is the
implication that executive policy is not considered de-facto lawful. If it's
not lawful, the ramifications could be extreme. What about the Secret Service
policies, the TSA or IRS or any other executive policy, not explicitly
outlined by congressional language?

